
ECB votes to ban 500 euro note - randomname2
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-ecb-banknote-idUSKCN0VO1UM
======
jeremysmyth
Title is incorrect, should be "ECB considers scrapping 500 euro note"

Nobody is voting for anything yet: European finance ministers have asked the
ECB to look at ways to tighten cash security.

